# Chartering in Brazil



## kbrown (Sep 11, 2000)

Would anyone have any information on charter possibilities in Brazil particularly near Rio or Sao Paulo?
We may find ourselves there next year for several months and wouldn''t mind spending our weekends on the water.
Regards,
K. Brown


----------

